# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  महाभारत -टीवी सीरियल एपिसोड के विडियो

## Chandrshekhar

*Mahabharat - Episode 01


*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*Mahabharat - Episode 2*

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई पूरा बचपन से इस को देखते देखते इतने बड़े हो गए 

अब तो पीछा छुड़ा दे .... .. अब तो जीवन की ही महाभारत से टाइम नहीं मिलता हे 
वेसे आप ने बहुत ही सम्मान वाला काय किया हे ..... ++++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*Mahabharat - Episode 3*

----------


## sushilnkt

ये देखो भाई ...............

महाभारत को मल्लिका देख रही हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*महाभारत : और श्री बी आर चोपड़ा जी की यादें .........*श्री बी। आर । चोपड़ा जी ने दूरदर्शन पर ' महाभारत ' की कथा को , आधुनिक युग के लिए प्रस्तुत किया । इस धारावाहिक ने , अब तक दर्शक संख्या में , बने पुराने सारे रेकोर्ड तोड़ दीये।
सबसे ज्यादा टीआरपी , इसी प्रग्राम को मिली है ।

अब बारी थी पौराणिक कथा को नया अवतार देने की और एक दिन  पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा को खोजते हुए , बी आर चोपड़ा की लम्बी सी इम्पोर्टेड गाडी , पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा के दरवाज़े के बाहर आकर , रुकी -
फ़िर, उन्होंने पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा से , कई बार और मुलाक़ात की और उन्हें , कार्य के लिए  अनुबंधित किया ।पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा की उसके बाद , बी आर फिल्म्ज़ की ऑफिस में , रोजाना मीटिंग्स होने लगीं । पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा , ने जैसे जैसे इस अति विशाल महाग्रंथ की कथा को , बतलाना शुरू किया तब यूनिट के लोगों का कहना है के ऐसा प्रतीत होने लगा मानो, हम उसी कालखंड में पहुँच कर सारा द्रश्य , पंडितजी की आंखों से घटता हुआ , देखने लगे ! " समय " ये भी एक महत्त्वपूर्ण पात्र है महाभारत कथा में .....और उसके लिएअविस्मरनीय स्वर दिया है *श्री हरीश भीमानी जी ने* ....जो समस्त कथा का सूत्रधार है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कभी कभी पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा  जी , कथा में इतना डूब जाते के , उठ कर खड़े हो जाते या टहलते हुए , कोई कथानक को , स - विस्तार बतलाते , तमाम पेचीदगियों के साथ , महाभारत कथा के पात्रों के मनोभाव , उनके मनोमंथन या स्वभाव की बारीकियों को भी समझाते । तब, पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा की कही कोई बात व्यर्थ न जाए , इस कारण से, जैसे ही , पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा  का बोलना आरम्भ होता, टेप रेकॉर्डर ओंनन कर लिया जाता ताकि , सब आराम से , सुना जा सके ---एक बरगी पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा जी ने कहा," भीष्म पितामह , हमेशा श्वेत वस्त्र धारण किया करते थे " -बी आर अंकल और राही साहब जो पटकथा लिखा रहे थे वे दोनों पूछने लगे, _'_ _आपको__कैसे__पता__ ? "_तब , पण्डित नरेंद्र शर्मा  जी ने, बतला दिया कि , अमुक पन्ने पर इस का जिक्र है -
जब पितामह , मन ही मन प्रसन्न होते हुए बालक अर्जुन से शिकायत करते हैं,_'_ _वत्स__ ,_ _देखो__तुम्हारे__धूलभरे__ ,_ _वस्त्रों__से__ ,__मेरे__श्वेत__वस्र__ ,_ _धूलि__धूसरित__हो__जाते__हैं__ ' .._सब हैरान रह गए के इतनी बारीकी से कौन कथा पढता है भला ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राही मासूम रज़ा साहब ने इसी को , पटकथा लेखक के रूप में, कलम बध्ध भी किया और भीष्म पितामह के किरदार को सजीव करने वाले मुकेश खन्ना को , श्वेत वस्त्रों में ही , शुरू से अंत तक, सुसज्जित किया गया । ये बातें भी , महाभारत के नए स्वरूप और नए अवतार के इतिहास का एक पन्ना बन गयीं राही साहब ने कहा है कि
' महाभारत ' कीभूलभूलैयामें , मैं, पण्डितजीकीऊंगलीथामेथामे, आगेबढ़तागया। "

----------


## MALLIKA

> ये देखो भाई ...............
> 
> महाभारत को मल्लिका देख रही हे


जी सुशिल जी देख तो आप भी रहे है !

बचपन से जुडी यादें है !


बुढ़ापे तक याद आती रहेंगी !


चन्द्रशेखर जी आपको नए सूत्र की  शुभकामनाये !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी मल्लिका जी ,,ये सीरियल सभी को पसंद है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

द्रौपदी के किरदार के लिए *रूपा**गांगुली*का नाम  , सुशीला नरेंद्र शर्मा ने सुझाया था और बी आर  ने उन्हें कलकत्ता से , स्क्रीन टेस्ट के लिए बुलवा लिया और वे चयनित हुईं ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहुत ही उम्दा और सुंदर सूत्र बनाया हैं  मित्र चन्द्रशेखर जी बधाई एवं धन्यबाद !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कुछ सहयोग मेरी तरफ से !
अंग्रेजी सब-टाईट्ल्स के साथ!* *

episode-4




*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*episode-5




*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*episode-6



*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*episode-7


*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सहयोग के लिए भारत भाई का धन्यवाद

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*Mahabharat Episode 8 - With English Subtitles*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*Mahabharat Episode 9 - With English Subtitles  *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*Mahabharat Episode 10 - With English Subtitles  *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*Mahabharat Episode 11 - With English Subtitles  *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*     Mahabharat Episode 12 - With English Subtitles  *

----------


## Shri Vijay

पुरानी यादो के प्रवाह में बहते चले , धन्यवाद मित्रों चन्द्रशेखर जी एवं भरत जी |

----------


## rahul-bhai

एक छोटी सी कोशिश मेरी तरफ से ...........

----------


## rahul-bhai



----------


## rahul-bhai



----------


## rahul-bhai



----------


## rahul-bhai



----------


## rahul-bhai



----------


## pathfinder

महाभारत मुझे अत्यंत प्रिय है |जब यह धारावाहिक दूरदर्शन पर प्रसारित हुआ था तो मैं स्कूल जाता था और मुझे यह बिलकुल समझ में ही नहीं आया था परन्तु बड़े होने पर मैंने इसके कुछ अंश देखे तो इतना प्रभावित हुआ कि पूरा धारावाहिक 17 जीबी में डाउनलोड करके देखना आरम्भ किया |परन्तु मंच के एक मित्र ने मुझे बताया कि इसको क्रम में देखने से घर में झगड़ा होने का भय रहता है इसलिए इसको क्रमवार मत देखना |
इस धारावाहिक में सबसे प्रभावशाली चीज़ है इसके संवाद जिनमे इतनी कर्णप्रिय हिंदी भाषा का प्रयोग किया गया है कि सामान्य बोलचाल में भी शुद्द हिंदी बोलने का मन करता है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महाभारत मुझे अत्यंत प्रिय है |जब यह धारावाहिक दूरदर्शन पर प्रसारित हुआ था तो मैं स्कूल जाता था और मुझे यह बिलकुल समझ में ही नहीं आया था परन्तु बड़े होने पर मैंने इसके कुछ अंश देखे तो इतना प्रभावित हुआ कि पूरा धारावाहिक 17 जीबी में डाउनलोड करके देखना आरम्भ किया |परन्तु मंच के एक मित्र ने मुझे बताया कि इसको क्रम में देखने से घर में झगड़ा होने का भय रहता है इसलिए इसको क्रमवार मत देखना |
> इस धारावाहिक में सबसे प्रभावशाली चीज़ है इसके संवाद जिनमे इतनी कर्णप्रिय हिंदी भाषा का प्रयोग किया गया है कि सामान्य बोलचाल में भी शुद्द हिंदी बोलने का मन करता है |


पाथ साहब आप भी इस अंधविशवाश को मानते है--काफी दिनो बाद शायद कम्पुटर पे पोस्ट करते हुये पहली बार खिलखिला के हंस रहा हूँ ।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

हाँ ये रामानंद सागर जी द्वारा बनाए गए कुछ सीरियल है जिनके संवाद मन मोह लेते है ,,,,,


इन्ही का "कृष्णा " नाटक दूरदर्शन चैनल पर आता था ,,,, जिसे देखें का आज भी बहुत मन करता है ,,,,

----------


## Krish13

> पाथ साहब आप भी इस अंधविशवाश को मानते है--काफी दिनो बाद शायद कम्पुटर पे पोस्ट करते हुये पहली बार खिलखिला के हंस रहा हूँ ।


चाँद भाई हो सकता है कि ये अंधविश्वास हो लेकिन क्या आपने किसी के घर मेँ महाभारत की कोई किताब रखी देखी है?
लोगोँ का ऐसा मानना है कि घर मेँ महाभारत की किताब रखने से परिवार मेँ झगड़ा होता है।
एक बात और गौर करने वाली है 
लोग राम कथा और भागवत कथा का आयोजन करते है
लेकिन महाभारत कथा का आयोजन कोई क्यो नही करता?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई हो सकता है कि ये अंधविश्वास हो लेकिन क्या आपने किसी के घर मेँ महाभारत की कोई किताब रखी देखी है?
> लोगोँ का ऐसा मानना है कि घर मेँ महाभारत की किताब रखने से परिवार मेँ झगड़ा होता है।
> एक बात और गौर करने वाली है 
> लोग राम कथा और भागवत कथा का आयोजन करते है
> लेकिन महाभारत कथा का आयोजन कोई क्यो नही करता?


बिलकुल सही 100%--बर्षों से चल रही मान्यतों को झुटलाया नहीं जा सकता --

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ साहब आप भी इस अंधविशवाश को मानते है--काफी दिनो बाद शायद कम्पुटर पे पोस्ट करते हुये पहली बार खिलखिला के हंस रहा हूँ ।


विश्वास तो मैं भी नहीं करता परन्तु कभी कभी हमे  जानकारी ऐसे मित्रों द्वारा प्रदान की जाती है जिनकी विश्वसनीयता पर संदेह करना हमारे लिए सम्भव ही नहीं होता |

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्तों महाभारत की कथा का आयोजन इसलिए नही करवाया जाता क्योकि इसमें अंतिम अठारह दिन सिर्फ लड़ाई हे 
एक कहानी हे इस पर 
कहते हे की महाभारत की कथा होने पर अंतिम दिन अस्व्थामा आते हे 

तो ऐसा सुन एक नगर के सेठ ने महाभारत कथा का आयोजन किया 
उसकी इच्छा थी की अस्व्थामा आयेंगे तो ये मांग लूँगा ,वो मांग लूँगा 
उसने पूर्ण मनोयोग से पूरी कथा सुनी भी 
पर अठारह दिन बस युद्ध ही युद्ध की कथा सुन वो अपनी सारी मांगे भूल गया ,उसके दिमाग मे केवल महाभारत का युद्ध ही घूम रहा था 
अंतिम दिन एक बुजुर्ग आया जिसके माथे मे घाव था 
सेठ ने उसकी आव भगत की ,,,,,,,,,,,,
उसने कहा बोलो ...............
सेठ अब सब तो भूल गया 
पूछा 
महाराज एक बात बताइए एक तीर के सो तीर केसे होते हे ,हर कोई एक तीर छोड़ता हे आगे जाकर सो बन जाते हे 

महाराज ने समझाया ,सेठ को समझ नही आया तो महाराज ने उसे बोला की तू एक तीर कमान ला 
उन्होंने कहा की अब इस तीर को चलाओ 
मे मंत्र बोलूँगा और इन तिरो मे पावर आ जायेगी और सो बन जायेंगे 
सेठ ने चलाया ,और खुद की हवेली की तरफ ही चला दिया 
सो तीर बन भी गए उनमे पावर भी आ गयी ,और सेठ की हवेली बिखर गयी 


कहते हे इसलिए कोई महाभारत के पाठ नही करवाता [ये सिर्फ एक लोक कथा हे ]*

----------


## ingole

> *दोस्तों महाभारत की कथा ............................... पाठ नही करवाता [ये सिर्फ एक लोक कथा हे ]*



*अत्यंत उपयोगी जानकारी ...............बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद बेडू भाई........*..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गरम भाई ने जो कथा बताई है ये बिहार मैं भी सुनाई जाती है--पटल पे रखने हेतु भाई का आभार ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> विश्वास तो मैं भी नहीं करता परन्तु कभी कभी हमे  जानकारी ऐसे मित्रों द्वारा प्रदान की जाती है जिनकी विश्वसनीयता पर संदेह करना हमारे लिए सम्भव ही नहीं होता |


जी हाँ सही बोला आपने --ये महाभारत पे सूत्र बनाने के बाद मैं भी फोरम पे बेन हो गया --ब हु हु हु---

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हाँ ये रामानंद सागर जी द्वारा बनाए गए कुछ सीरियल है जिनके संवाद मन मोह लेते है ,,,,,
> 
> 
> इन्ही का "कृष्णा " नाटक दूरदर्शन चैनल पर आता था ,,,, जिसे देखें का आज भी बहुत मन करता है ,,,,


मित्र महाभारत रामानन्द सागर ने नहीं बनाई है --धन्यवाद।

----------


## Sharmeela Tagore

> मित्र महाभारत रामानन्द सागर ने नहीं बनाई है --धन्यवाद।


बी आर चोपडा???

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बी आर चोपडा???


जी हाँ जी -शर्मीला जी==

----------

